# My Husband called...take 2



## Eva

I ended up having the 1st thread deleted "just in case" but I'd still love to keep in touch with everyone and let you know how we're doing...soooo...I'm starting a new thread..minus the legal talk. 
If you'd like updates on that part of it send me a PM or an e-mail and I'll be sure to keep ya'll informed 
Aiden had his counceling intake today and the head of the department told me that he's been doing this for 30 years and this is the first time that he's said this to anyone...here's what he said. "You're handling this situation and your kids health and safety better than any parent that I've ever worked with" 
That made me feel awesome! 
I don't "feel" like I'm holding this together very well but when someone that you've never met says something like that it really helps to boost your confidence in your choices. 
Today was a pretty good day overall. 
One of our fellow forum members hunted me down and gave me an awesome pep talk on the phone today...thank you so much for that! :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Eva, feel free to put me on your pm-list for updates, LOL. I think of you everyday and admire your strength throughout this ordeal. I'm not surprised the counselor told you what he did, it's absolutely true.


----------



## gelbergirl

ohhh, was very worried about the little Aiden !! Glad he's being treated during this time. And the other kids too - - and Eva. :tea:


----------



## Sheri

Yes, wonderful to hear that from the counselor on your behalf, but it doesn't surprise me. It is satisfying, though, isn't it?! 

Yes, please put me on the PM list, and you've already got my e-mail address, unless you've deleted them. 

I think it's good you are starting this thread. And, how very cool that you got a pep talk from a Forum member!


----------



## Jammies

*Eva, please keep us updated as you are able. If you ever want to talk...please send me a PM and I will reply. You may not think it, but you are doing an awesome job!*


----------



## JeanMarie

Hey girl,
Glad you took down the other thread. Better safe than.... 
You ARE doing an awesome job!

Hugs, Jean


----------



## Miss Paige

You can always PM me Eva but then I know where to find you-LOL and I will be in touch.

Pat


----------



## hedygs

Eva what a wonderful think to hear. I had no doubt based on what I have read. You are amazing.


----------



## JASHavanese

You go girl!!! :cheer2:
You bet I want those updates. I want to smile from ear to ear as you grow and see all good things ahead of you. Ok, so some little bumps too, but small enough that they don't even make you stumble.


----------



## juliav

Hey Eva,

I glad you had that thread taken down, just in case.  
I am so glad Aiden's intake session went so well and what an awesome compliment to hear. You go girl!!!
I too am looking forward to updates. 
Best,
Julia


----------



## ls-indy

Eva - Put me on your PM list too! I think the counselor's comments serve to validate what we've been telling you: You're doing awesome! 

Your life will work out....and years from now you will look back and thank God that you're life's path changed this year. Please e-mail me anytime! I think it was wise to remove the original thread!


----------



## Poornima

Wishing you, your kids and Todd the very best!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL you are going to have a very long PM list. Add me too. You are so strong. The kids are going to be just fine. I'm so glad that counselor confirmed that you are an amazing mother.


----------



## Alexa

I wanna be on the list, too...gotta know what's happening  I know that things are going up and down every day, but you keep hanging in there. Joe's going to have more surprises for you and you'll tackle them one by one, just know that you have a whole crew behind you!!
Don't let anyone make you feel bad for going the legal route, a lawyer is only getting you what you need and deserve for yourself and your kids, it's not pay back for Joe leaving you. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be handled fairly and Joe steps up to the plate eventually.

Alexa


----------



## BeverlyA

Eva,
I'm so glad Aidan's going to get set up with a counselor. I don't think there's anyone that wouldn't benefit from some counseling!

I knew you were doing terrific, but I bet it felt really good to hear it coming from a professional!

I would very much like to be added to your PM list for updates also.

Keep up the fabulous work Eva!!

Beverly


----------



## gelbergirl

*Eva, please add me to your PM list.
Have a good weekend, I hope no surprises for you or your family.*


----------



## marb42

Eva, I would very much like to keep in touch and be added to your PM list for updates. I'm glad you took it down to be safe, but it would have only been detrimental to Joe for anyone to see the terrible things he has done and said to you and the kids. I'm glad Aiden is getting help and that the counselor validated what everyone here has been telling you - that you are doing the most amazing and excellent job dealing with this and helping your children through this.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

Eva-Please add me to the PM list as well. You're going to look back on this time later and see that you handled things with dignity, good for you for taking care of yourself and your kids.


----------



## mckennasedona

Eva, I agree that taking the other thread down was wise. 
I am awed by how well you are handling this. You are an amazing woman and an amazing mom. You allow yourself to grieve and occassionally have a meltdown but you pick yourself up and do what you need to do. I'm glad you will stay in touch. I'd love to hear the other updates but it looks like you already have so many folks wanting PM's, We all care very much!
How's Todd, by the way?? I hope that adorable boy is helping you heal.


----------



## Kathie

Good for you, Eva! I, too, am glad you took down the first thread. What you and your attorney discuss is none of Joe's business! Please do let us know how you and the children (including Todd, of course) are doing. We are here for you!


----------



## pjewel

Eva,

With so many people wanting updates you might be better off taking everyone's email addresses and sending out updates that way. Put me on the list.


----------



## Eva

LOl...how about this.
Send me your e-mail and I'll add you all to my contacts and send out a group e-mail so that I don't have to type the same thing over and over again. If you're not comfortable with that let me know and I can e-mail or PM you privately if I get the chance 
Todders is doing great..it's taking him a little while to get used to being alone so much but I try to stop in throughout that day to take him for a walk and play a little bit. 
He's in desperate need of a bath..he's gone a month without one(he normally gets bathed every 2 weeks) and I'm detecting a "doggy odor" for the first time ever. 
It's one of the many things on my "to do" list for this weekend. 
Once we get a little more settled I'm planning on adding a second dog to the family to keep my boy company while I'm away. Probably a rescue..there are so many that need homes and we have a lot of love to give 
I'd love to continue doing rescue work as well but with all of the chaos I'm going to have to hold off for awhile on that. 
I'm feeling so much better just knowing that things are happening and that I have some control over my life again. 
It's going to be a long road but I'm starting to look forward to the journey. 
:grouphug: Hugs to all...have to go back to searching for a job.


----------



## SMARTY

I sent you my email. We are so glad your spirits are up and things are heading forward.


----------



## Lunastar

You've got my email too.


----------



## Eva

Hi guys, the kids and i have been hanging out around the house all day..my neice is staying with us and so it's been keeping them occupied...well somewhat. :wink: 
Kenna and Aiden have been fighting like crazy today..it's driving me insane! They used to get along really well but lately I feel like a referee.
My councelor and I talked about my crazy high energy level and though it's a great way to manage the anxiety she said that I need to let myself "feel" sad once in a while so that I can heal...it really scary to let myself really think about never having H in my life again...I love him so much and I've given him such a huge part of myself to make sure that he was happy and his needs were met..I forgot about me and now i'm going to have to learn what i need and want and what really makes me happy. 
I'm down 30lbs so far and have dropped 2 pant sizes. I'm wearing clothes that have been in the closet on a shelf since my little guy was born..the weight loss has slowed down a little. I've only lost 5 lbs this week. 
I've gained tons of muscle though...I'm looking much more toned and Todd's loving all of the walks/runs that we've been going on..lol
I'll try to get an e-mail out sometime this weekend but not alot has happened (that i know of) so it may be early next week. 
Hugs to all


----------



## Scooter's Family

I sent you an email, you're doing so great!!! You can let down your guard and try to relax, it's ok. That's what your friends are for.


----------



## Miss Paige

Eva:

So good to hear you are having better days-and don't worry about Rescue-you will do as much as you can when you can and they will totally understand. HRI is a wonderful group of caring people who totally understands when things get crazy-and there is always later just don't drop out totally.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## JASHavanese

Did you need to lose weight or did you start out at your ideal weight? (BTW, if you needed to lose the weight, it's going to drive the ex idiot nuts seeing you look so good...gotta love that) It's revenge at it's finest!
I agree, you have to go through all stages of healing and depression is one of them. Eva, if you try to avoid feeling all of the process of healing, it bites you hard in the butt later. Been there, done that and it is NOT fun. You could take a walk in the woods or mountains or beach and just allow yourself to cry and by the time you're back to your kids, you have yourself under control. Sending you hugs


----------



## Eva

JASHavanese said:


> Did you need to lose weight or did you start out at your ideal weight? (BTW, if you needed to lose the weight, it's going to drive the ex idiot nuts seeing you look so good...gotta love that) It's revenge at it's finest!
> I agree, you have to go through all stages of healing and depression is one of them. Eva, if you try to avoid feeling all of the process of healing, it bites you hard in the butt later. Been there, done that and it is NOT fun. You could take a walk in the woods or mountains or beach and just allow yourself to cry and by the time you're back to your kids, you have yourself under control. Sending you hugs


I've put on about 40lbs since Aiden was born and it definately needed to come off but I never expected to lose it on the divorce diet. 
I still have some more that I could lose without getting too thin and so I'm not going to complain.
I'm eating more balanced meals now and trying to remind myself to eat before my blood sugar crashes and I get the shakes..I still have no appetite and so I really have to think about eating for the first time in my life.

The kids will be gone (at least they are supposed to be with H) Next weekend and so I'm going to set aside that time to let myself grieve...my councelor asked me what would be the worst thing that could happen if I let my sadness free and I told her that I felt like I would completely collapse and not be able to function and she said "and if you do and the kids are away what is the problem with that...you'll stay in bed and grieve and feel a little bit better" ...We also talked about having a back up plan and so I'm going to have my Mom check in on me to make sure that I can get back out of bed once I let myself cry and think about all of it.

I keep myself so busy that I don't really think about the big picture..I focus on what needs to be done for the kids and how to pay the bills or who I need to contact about different things...never everything at once and very seldom about my marriage..it still hurts too much. 
There's a lot of fear and pain that I'm holding on so tightly to..and you're right, if I don't start to deal with it I'm going to snap eventually.


----------



## JASHavanese

It sounds like you have a good support system Eva. That's a gift you've given yourself.....have you thought about it that way? It shows you want to survive this and treat yourself well. You're going to be just fine.....in fact I think you're going to be stronger than you ever thought possible.
Heck of a way to lose weight but the ex is going to hate that you look so good. Ah that makes me smile  I went from 220 to 130 and it drove my ex out of his mind (not a depression diet, one to get into shape). Ah, the sweetest revenge


----------



## gelbergirl

I believe your body's high energy level has something to do with your body always being in "ready-mode" to deal with whatever surprise your brain believes is around the corner. Think about it, just a few weeks ago your home (and bank account) and kids and your family were all secure under a safe roof. Then all of this happened, your body has to be ready to react quickly to take care of the kids, deal with the cell phone , find a lawyer etc etc.

Eventually you will settle down, for me it meant sleeping pills and ultimately a settlement. You're doing fine and I hope you have a short grieving time and maybe go out and have a nice dinner out with friends for some me-time nourishment. :hungry:


----------



## mimismom

Keep it up Eva!! You are doing great! 

Mimi and I sent belly rubs to Todd!


----------



## Lunastar

Eva you are doing so good. And congrats on the weight loss. I think you have a good plan for the weekend. Of course it is likely that he will blow off having the kids. Can your mom take them for the weekend and have Bri come check on you?


----------



## Thumper

Weight loss, good, but stress weight loss? I know how hard divorce can be, and with children it is even more complicated. Lots of ups and downs, second guessing yourself, uncertainty, fear, hope, so many feelings going on at the same time.

Having a good...GREAT attorney helps, I didnt' and I certainly regret it, but the longer you've been apart, the more 'far removed' it all feels and all those feelings and problems resolve themselves..

:grouphug: Sorry you have so much on your plate, but eat a few fries  

~Kara


----------



## Eva

Thumperlove said:


> :grouphug: Sorry you have so much on your plate, but eat a few fries
> ~Kara


LOL...I made crepes for dinner tonight (and even ate a couple).
Does that count? 

I'm doing much better about eating..I keep nuts and dried fruit in the car so that if I forget to eat I can grab a handful when I'm on the go and I make sure to grab a banana before I leave in the morning. I always make dinner for the kids and make sure that I eat something then as well.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Eva, sending you big hugs and many good well wishes.


----------



## Amy R.

Eva, I think you are doing great. You are taking it day by day. And in small increments, you will deal with the "big picture" , facing the hard fact that your marriage is over.

It's a great idea to have a pity party in bed next wkend while the kids are gone. Howl like a wolf (assuming the neighbors can't hear) , cry your eyes out, yell whatever, pound the pillow, let out your pain, grief, anger in a safe place. Then take a little nap. Then a long hot bath and shampoo. Moisturize, put on a mask, and do your nails. Pamper yourself. Whatever you like. Order in a pizza. Stay in your pj's all day. Later on or the next day, have a girls' night out, cocktails and a nice dinner .

I have a strong feeling that a beautiful butterfly of a young woman is going to emerge after you go through all of this hell. For the first time in your life, you will discover YOU, and no man can or will ever take that away from you again. You will look back on H and see him objectively and wonder how you could have been so deluded . And at some point, when you are ready, you will find someone trustworthy, truly mature and worthy of you. And life will be wonderful, in fact, better than you'd ever imagined. I know it doesn't seem possible now, but have faith. . .I have watched several of my friends go through similar scenarios when they were your age, whose immature husbands bailed on them and their small children, and they all have wonderful husbands and happy marriages now.


----------



## Eva

Amy R. said:


> Eva, I think you are doing great. You are taking it day by day. And in small increments, you will deal with the "big picture" , facing the hard fact that your marriage is over.
> 
> It's a great idea to have a pity party in bed next wkend while the kids are gone. Howl like a wolf (assuming the neighbors can't hear) , cry your eyes out, yell whatever, pound the pillow, let out your pain, grief, anger in a safe place. Then take a little nap. Then a long hot bath and shampoo. Moisturize, put on a mask, and do your nails. Pamper yourself. Whatever you like. Order in a pizza. Stay in your pj's all day. Later on or the next day, have a girls' night out, cocktails and a nice dinner .
> 
> I have a strong feeling that a beautiful butterfly of a young woman is going to emerge after you go through all of this hell. For the first time in your life, you will discover YOU, and no man can or will ever take that away from you again. You will look back on H and see him objectively and wonder how you could have been so deluded . And at some point, when you are ready, you will find someone trustworthy, truly mature and worthy of you. And life will be wonderful, in fact, better than you'd ever imagined. I know it doesn't seem possible now, but have faith. . .I have watched several of my friends go through similar scenarios when they were your age, whose immature husbands bailed on them and their small children, and they all have wonderful husbands and happy marriages now.


Thank you so much for that Amy, :hug:
I was journaling last night and tears were running down my face when my daughter walked into my room to tell me goodnight. 
She instanty went into "gotta' fix Mom mode" and started rubbing my back and asking me if I was okay...I told her that crying was a good thing..that i needed to let myself be sad sometimes and that it would help me to heal if I let my emotions out...she suddenly looked like she "got it" and the relief on her face was beautiful to see.
I love her so much and it's hard to watch her trying to be strong for me..I'm hoping that therapy will help her to find ways to deal with her own grief and loss so that she can start healing as well. 
She's been so closed up about everything and I know that inside she's hiolding in an awful lot of feelings.
Aiden at least throws tantrums so that he gets soem of it out of his system....Kenna just says that she's fine and locks her pain inside.

Todd and I went on a 2 mile run this morning in my favorite hiking area.
It's very hilly and I could hardly breath by the time that we finished but it felt so good to run! Todd had a blast and I feel so refreshed


----------



## Amy R.

I am so happy to help in any way, Eva. :kiss: and cheer you on. :clap2: We all are so impressed with your character and the way you are handling this situation.

And try not to worry excessively about Kenna, you are handling her exactly right. As the mother of two daughters (now in their 30's) , I've learned that the example I set is more important than anything. She will learn from and model in the future your example of how you generally handle life's adversity, believe me. And we ALL learn about adversity in life, either sooner or later. We all understandably want, perhaps too much, to insulate our children from reality and suffering. But that doesn't prepare them for "real life". Children are incredibly resilient and she will be better equipped for the future, no matter what it brings. And I'm sure the counseling will help her deal specifically with her feelings of loss and anger.

So be both honest with her about your feelings, grieve together, but also be generally optimistic, confident and positive with her, that together, with love, you will all get through this and continue to be a loving happy family, even without H. Without being too self-conscious about it, start some new family traditions and make some fun short-term plans she can look forward to. Children , like our Havs, live a lot in the moment, and to thrive they just need an overall sense of security, that a confident parent gives them. They can weather an awful lot, with that firm foundation of love and values. It's everything. And clearly, you already have that.

I'm impressed that she is so caring and empathetic toward you, and is attempting to comfort you. That is lovely, and let her do that to some degree. It gives her a sense of mastery in this difficult and chaotic situation. And is such a healthy way for her to express her love for you. But be sure to be the adult, so she can be the child. I think you get that already. You are doing everything right and have good instincts, Eva. 
That she and Aidan are fighting a lot is also normal, given the situation. Let them express their feelings, as long as it doesn't get out of bounds. I bet the counselor will have some advice/thoughts on dealing with that.

A two mile run? That is awesome! Have a good day, & hugs to Todders.


----------



## Sheri

Eva, I have to tell you "well done." Your response to Kenna was just right, and will be helpful to her as she works her own way through this emotional minefield you are all living in. To be able to see you cry, and to learn that not only is it okay, but is actually beneficial, will go a long way in her handling her own grief. You are doing such a great job.

And, 2 miles! Wow. Wonderful--just remember to keep eating, too, like you've been working on.


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Eva, I have to tell you "well done." Your response to Kenna was just right, and will be helpful to her as she works her own way through this emotional minefield your are all living in. To be able to see you cry, and to learn that not only is it okay, but is actually beneficial, will go a long way in her handling her own grief. You are doing such a great job.
> 
> And, 2 miles! Wow. Wonderful--just remember to keep eating, too, like you've been working on.


Thanks Amy and Sheri,
I feel like I'm doing a pretty good job of dealing with my emotions over the past couple of days. 
I had shut them off for awhile because it hurt too much to feel but now that I'm aware of having done that I'm really working on giving myself permission to grieve..It feels so much better to allow myself that time. 
I keep telling Kenna that I'm the adult and I need to take care of her..not vice versa but she keeps doting on me anyway. I get lots of hugs and kisses from her lately...sweet girl.
I usually try not to cry when she's around because she always turns on the "taking care of mom" thing...she had already gone to bed and so I thought that I was safe to be sad but she just had to come in for one last goodnight kiss...but I think that it turned out to be a good thing for both of us. 
Yeah, 2 miles and half of it was uphill!
I'm in better shape than I thought..lol
Poor Todd was exausted by the time we got home..he plopped down on the sofa and has slept most of the day. 
..and yes, I'm eating much more regularly now..thanks for thinking of me...lol


----------



## Amy R.

You rock, Eva. You are a very perceptive mom. And are going to be in such amazing shape~~doesn't that feel SO empowering?!!


----------



## Lunastar

Eva you are doing the absolute right thing with Kenna and Aiden. Kenna is such a sweet girl wanting to give you comfort. letting her know it was good to cry was the perfect thing. I bet it helps to speed up her finally being able to deal with her emotions. Sometimes children fear anger so you may want to let her know that is okay too. Maybe get her journaling too. YOu are so amazing.


----------



## Jammies

*Eva, I am so impressed with how you are handling this whole situation. You are allowing yourself to grieve, yet you are also doing things like running to release your stress! You will be such a strong woman when this is all said and done. I know it's been said before and I know you aren't doing it, but, I can't stress enough not to talk bad about H in front of the kids or tell them things about him that they don't need to know. When my parents divorced when I was 12, I heard things from them that a 12 year old didn't need to hear. Even later in life, I heard things. And now, even after I just lost my mom, my dad is still implying things. And, you know what, it is the person who is telling me the things that I get most angry at! Your kids will see as time goes on what is happening.
This never happened to me or crossed my mind, but my brother always thought it was his fault. That he must've been bad or did something wrong. I never felt that way, but I understand that a lot of kids do.
You just keep on doing what you're doing gf....you're doing an awesome job and I admire you! You are in my prayers!*


----------



## Thumper

Eva said:


> LOL...I made crepes for dinner tonight (and even ate a couple).
> Does that count?
> 
> I'm doing much better about eating..I keep nuts and dried fruit in the car so that if I forget to eat I can grab a handful when I'm on the go and I make sure to grab a banana before I leave in the morning. I always make dinner for the kids and make sure that I eat something then as well.


Crepes? Yummm.. those definitely count, I'd rather have those than fries actually 

I have to force myself to eat if I am upset, for some reason..I just tend to manifest anxiety via my whole body, some of us are just like that, I'm glad you are trying to keep your strength up.

Some great advice from Amy and everyone else. Don't feel guilty about your weak moments. Kids need to feel *needed* just as much as anyone else in this world, let her fetch you some tea, or rub your back, or give you a hug, they are much more perceptive than we think.... Amy put it eloquently, but I would've just said that the Kids see through our BS. LOL True. They do, and they don't expect us to be happy and upbeat all the time, we have normal ranges of emotion just like anyone else.

I have a son who is a 'caretaker', he has just been that way since he was little and I let him....he's applying for college to be a doctor this year and he is going to a pre-med high school, but just think, had I not nurtured his desire to help others, he may have never realized that this is his path in life. (Not that I was a wreck all the time! LOL But you know what I'm saying  I just try to be me and honest, because they know when I lie anyways!)

~Kara


----------



## pjewel

Eva, though the road will continue both up and downhill, you've accomplished so much already in so many ways. I think the unexpected encounter with your daughter turned out to be a great learning experience for you both. She gets to understand it's okay to be vulnerable and that tears can be cathartic, and you get to allow her to be the caretaker, if only for a moment. It's good for both of you.

Exercise, they say, is one of the best ways to relieve stress and rebuild your own self esteem. Not only will you come out of this with a real understanding that you're whole all on your own, never needing someone else to complete you, but you'll realize just how resourceful you are. Not only did you make lemonade out of the lemons life tossed at you, but it was great lemonade and it sustained you all.


----------



## Amy R.

well said, Kara, and Geri. i tend to be SO long-winded. ;-)


----------



## BeverlyA

Eva,

Once again, you're just doing wonderful.
You know don't expect you're ALWAYS going to do wonderful, there will be back slides and really hard times, but so far...you're doing outstanding!
We are all so proud of you, and so happy that you're taking such good care of yourself and your babies.

Everyone has said such wise things.
We are all here behind you Eva and just want the best and the healthiest things for you.

The exercising is great! Keep it up and keep up the healthy eating too!
Give those special kids some extra hugs!

Beverly


----------



## Eva

I have good news...finally! 
The woman that heads the ECEAP program called me this afternoon and wants me to come in for an interview on thursday!
The job won't actually start until September and it will be part time for awhile but the pay is decent and I'll be able to go to school while I'm working.
Once I've finished my AA I can get a head teaching position and will have full state benefits..and nice wages..lol
I'm so excited that something seems to finally be going my way.
I'd like to work with developmentally disabled/delayed preschoolers and help them to reach their full potential...I help out in Aiden's class quite a bit and the feeling that I get from making a connection with a child that doesn't usually connect is amazing! 
Maybe eventually I'll work into other social service fields...but for the time being it sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh that's great Eva, you knock their socks off on Thursday...sell your self and they won't be able to resist hiring you  Congrats!


----------



## Miss Paige

Eva:

Great news-will be sending good wishes your way on Thursday. But I just know you are going to do great at the interview. You know the old saying when one door closes another one opens and the great thing is the new one is always better in the long run for the person. It may not seem that way at this time but in time you will see how great your life has become.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family

Eva-YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Mraymo

Good luck tomorrow Eva. Sounds like you're really finding your way.


----------



## marb42

Eva, you are amazing and I don't think you could be handling this any better. That job sounds perfect for you, so good luck at your interview on Thursday. Good for you for eating better and exercising. You are going to feel so much better about yourself and have a lot of fun being active with your kids!
Gina


----------



## Sam375

Eva-
I completely appreciate the field you are going into. My 6 yr old has recently been diagnosed with Asperger's. ADHD, and multiple LD. So, I just want to say thanks for all the mom's out there who have children with challenges.
The job sounds like the perfect thing for you, especially in the long run.
I think its good that it starts in september, you'll be that much more ready to deal with it since more time has passed.


----------



## Sheri

Sounds perfect all the way around! You'd have the summer to play and do fun things with your kids while getting your feet even more securely under you. Then, next year to have that flexibility for schooling and probably even your kids' needs, along with a job that you enjoy and are already good at...Perfect! What a blessing. I realize that you still have to get through the interview, but it sounds like you've already got your foot in the door and some experience, so it should be a no-brainer on their part.

Yeah!


----------



## pjewel

Wow, wouldn't that be perfect. Everything about it sounds like a great fit. I love the idea of your being able to look forward to working at something that will make a profound difference in someone's life. Thursday's almost here. Waiting with bated breath to hear the good news.


----------



## marjrc

Good idea taking the other thread down, Eva.  I'm so very glad to catch up and see that things are going well. Sure, there are rough times, it's only normal. Therapy is good for the kids and for yourself. Funny about Todd enjoying those long hikes!

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Eva

Thanks everyone! 
I'm really excited about tomarrow and yes, it wonderful to finally have something positive to look forward to. 
My niece and my daughter were both in the ECEAP program as preschoolers and I've seen the wonderful job that the teachers do. 
Luckily for me I've stayed in touch with them all and have made several friends in the program and so I have an in.
My son Aiden has a emotional/social delay, fine motor delay, a sensory disorder and is borderline ADHD and so I really connect with kids with similar problems. 
The sad thing is that Joe never admitted that Aiden had anything going on...he always said that I was making more of it that was really there or that I was just making it up...even after he was diagnosed by several doctors/therapists.
Joe was never comfortable with the idea of Aiden going to a Special Needs preschool or going to occupational therapy...makes me want to kick him really hard when he says that "Aiden will be fine...he'll get used to me not being there" Knowing how hard it is for Aiden to deal with even small transitions this has been REALLY tough on him.


----------



## Kathie

What a great opportunity for you, Eva! Sounds like you have a lot to offer ~ they should be thrilled to get you. I'll be saying a prayer for you that the interview goes well.


----------



## mckennasedona

Eva, good luck at the interview tomorrow. The job sounds like a great fit for you. It's nice that it starts in September because you'll have time with your kids while they are still adjusting to this new life and the transition to mom going to work can be more gradual.


----------



## mybella

Eva, 

Good luck on the interview. You have all the right skills and right attitude for the job. 

Keep smiling you are doing great.

Marie


----------



## Thumper

Eva~ That is wonderful news! One door closes and another one opens 

A job really isn't a job if you love what you do! It is *fun* and rewarding. 
Hugs~
Kara


----------



## gelbergirl

*WOW !! An interview !! Good Luck and I hope it is what you want.*


----------



## Evye's Mom

Good luck tomorrow Eva. The timing is perfect and appears things are falling into place quite nicely. Great news !!.


----------



## michi715

Eva, 
I hope the interview went well...I'm sure you were great!!!


----------



## SMARTY

We are so proud of you. I hope all went well today.

My daughter is a PhD that works with different behavior problems in children. She is a member of ABA, Applied Behavior Analysts . She always says the younger you "accept" and start to work with the issues with these children the better off they will be. Aiden will be OK because his mother cares so much.

Joe is a Jerk, I’m sorry you and your children had to go this to see it.


----------



## LuvCicero

Eva, every step forward will give you new strength and it seems you are doing super with taking great steps. Wishing you good luck on the interview.


----------



## JASHavanese

Today is Thursday....any good news?


----------



## Eva

Well I have good news and not neccesarily bad news..The interview went really well. 
They are putting me on the substitute list for the childcare center for the summer and so have a foot in the door (and a little extra income)but most of my college credits don't count towards what I need for them to and so I'm going to have to take some more classes before I qualify for a Aide position....but the classes are offered for *free* and if I take the entire series I should qualify by the time that school starts. 
They are adding two new classrooms next year and so if I get the necessary schooling completed in time I will, most likely, have a place in one of them.


----------



## Sheri

Good news, Eva. The classes you need must be not full college classes if you are needing to take "some" and hope to have them done this summer while you also substitute? Hope it is doable for you.


----------



## pjewel

Sounds all good to me. Good for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Your attitude is so great, hang in there. Sounds like you have lots of people on your side.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Good for you! I sounds so positive. We are happy for you.


----------



## Jammies

*That is good news Eva and gives you something positive to work on this summer! Keeping you in my prayers!*


----------



## marb42

Eva, that's great news!!!! I'm so glad the interview went so well, although we all knew you would do great. You will do great with these classes, and I think it will also help you with Aiden. He will be fine, and I believe he is going to be much better off now because you are realistic about what he needs. I think you will do great in this job and help so many kids. I can't believe how much of a difference teachers can have on children.
Gina


----------



## Miss Paige

So glad to hear things went good today-I was wondering how everything went. So glad to hear they are putting you in to sub for the summer-and you will do just fine with the classes. YOU GO GAL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA

Great news Eva,

I think things are just going to keep getting better and better for you and the kids than they ever would have before. 

It sounds like they really want to work things out to have you on their team. That's a very good sign of the confidence they have in you!

There's nothing wrong with having to take some time to fill in those classes and working part time. It might be best for the kids to work into things gradually and give yourself a refresher.

Eva, you are just simply amazing! I'm so very very proud!

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar

Fantastic news Eva. Is there enough time to take all the classes that you need? This sounds like an amazing opportunity. Congratulations! My son was ADHD with some learning disabilities. His father also did not want to admit anything was wrong. He blamed my parenting skills. His son could be nothing less than perfect. Well I will you my son is nothing less than perfect just as he is. He has grown up to be a fine young man(okay not so young anymore LOL). He has overcome so many obstacles. I will say though he still hates change. He can flow with it though. 

Sorry didn't mean to get all into that. Congratulations Eva I just know even more good things are coming your way.


----------



## JASHavanese

:cheer2::cheer2: Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Thumper

That's great news! Sounds like it went phenomenally!


----------



## ls-indy

So glad to hear the interiew went well. Sounds like positive pieces to your new life are beginning to fall in place due to your hard work and determination. Well Done!!!


----------



## Eva

Thanks guys...I spent last night looking over 28 pages of texts (every 1-2 minutes from midnight to 5 am) that Joe sent to Lynn over the course of 3 weeks, crying and wondering how I didn't know. 
Finally at one point I got seriously *MAD* and said out loud.."this was *NOT* my fault" and felt a little bit better about the whole thing.
He's not worth crying over (though I'm sure that I still will) and it's time to start moving on with my life. This has been so all consuming that I can barely function without thinking about it all day...every minute. 
I need to let go of the "why's" and "if only's"

On a positive note I met with Aiden's teacher's and therapists last week and we set up his IEP (Individal Education Plan) for next year...they have set up a program just for him and we're all really excited about it...it's the very first time that they'll be splitting a full day between a special needs class and a normal class...he'll go to his developmental class half of the day and then walk two classrooms down to join the other kindergarten class. 
He'll still be pulled out for time with his occupational therapist once a week as well. 
They (and I) are confident that he's going to thrive in this program...he'll get the love and support that he needs but will still be able to experience "real" kindergarten. 
Aiden won't be 5 until right before the school year begins but he's very bright and they thought that holding him back in preschool another year would be hard on him so instead they are making sure that Kindergarten will fit *his needs* I'm really blessed to have such a great support system working with my little guy


----------



## Sheri

:thumb: Sounds so good, Eva, about Aiden and school. Just think, this might not have been possible if things weren't as they are, with you being able to look after the best interests of Aiden, without having to drag along someone else that wasn't fully on board.

It's good you've got the messages to read. Nothing like that for a dose of reality and seeing the truth.

Trying to be careful, here, with what I'm saying....


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful news re Aiden. You are being such a terrific advocate for him. The school program sounds amazing. Re the texts (good grief) , it's good to confront something this shocking and unpleasant in black & white, ultimately it speeds your moving on. Hugs and happy sunday. . ..


----------



## mckennasedona

Eva, I'm glad to hear your interview went well! Congratulations. Great news too about Aiden's school. He'll do great! 
About the texts, yikes! I'm sorry you had to read those but if it helps you to heal and be able to move forward it's a good thing.


----------



## Lunastar

Eva, wow you are really lucky that the school is willing to do so much for Aiden. 

You are right none of this is your fault and Joe isn't worth your tears. Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## Mraymo

Glad the interview went so well. Good luck with the process, I hope you don't have to many classes to take this summer. It's great that you have support from your school system for Aiden. That must be tough to read through all those texts he sent to her.


----------



## marb42

Eva,

It sounds like Aiden is in an incredible school - I'm really impressed. I think he is going to do better than ever and show great progress next year. You are such and amazing Mom!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Mraymo said:


> Glad the interview went so well. Good luck with the process, I hope you don't have to many classes to take this summer. It's great that you have support from your school system for Aiden. That must be tough to read through all those texts he sent to her.


Whoa, can you see the texts or just the number of them on the bill?


----------



## Eva

Ummmm...just the phone numbers and frequency of the calls..I don't want to read the actual texts...that's gross (though it would be effective at making me hate him a whole lot more than I already do) 
I turned another $500 phone bill into my lawyer today..and that was only for 1/2 of a month. 
Aiden told me today that Joe said that Lynn's oldest son (who's 17) is his "stepbrother" 
They sure are moving fast...pretty soon they'll be telling Aiden to call Lynn "Mommy" :der:


----------



## Sheri

Arrrgghhh!! Ack! Ack!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Stay strong Eva. You have come such a long way, you will get through this. We are so proud of you.


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Arrrgghhh!! Ack! Ack!!


LOL...my reaction exactly! Only 4 days till court! :wink:


----------



## Sam375

Wow, you sure have been through a lot already, and in such a short time. When all the court stuff is over you'll feel better.
It's great that you have a good plan for your son, it sounds very similar to what was set up for my son. It'll be easier to deal with his challenges now that your soon ex isn't as involved.
Do you think the therapy has been helping everyone, or is it still too soon?
I hope your staying strong and keeping HEALHTY habits in regards to the losing weight...
I meant to tell you I wouldn't be embarassed about how you got together with him. We all do things we regret, and sometimes positive things (like children) come out of those things. 
Please pu me on your PM after you go to court, I would like to know what the judge says, when he finally has to own up to the mess he's made.


----------



## Lunastar

You know that whole relationship is just going to blow up in their faces. You stay strong Eva.


----------



## JASHavanese

Eva said:


> Ummmm...just the phone numbers and frequency of the calls..I don't want to read the actual texts...that's gross (though it would be effective at making me hate him a whole lot more than I already do)
> I turned another $500 phone bill into my lawyer today..and that was only for 1/2 of a month.
> Aiden told me today that Joe said that Lynn's oldest son (who's 17) is his "stepbrother"
> They sure are moving fast...pretty soon they'll be telling Aiden to call Lynn "Mommy" :der:


Well isn't that a healthy relationship? NOT
Hey Joe, has anyone called you a pig in the last hour? If not, I'm sure it just slipped their mind.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Jan, that was too funny, I am choking!


----------



## Kathy Berrena

We will all be with you in spirit in court for moral support. Good for you for moving forward so quickly. One day sooner than later you will look back on Joe and say "What was I thinking?" But you got great kids out of the deal!

Kathy
Bella, Lucy & Ethel


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're doing so well Eva!


----------



## Mraymo

I'm glad you didn't have to read the text messages. I thought maybe your lawyer had subpeonaed (sp?) the records and you had the actual messages. I had a friend who wen thru something like this, his wife had met someone online. He put some sort of software on the computer and basically coudl read everything she typed on the computer. I'm not sure that was helpful, except to maybe help you move on quicker. Sounds like you're doing great. Can't wait for pictures of the kittens.


----------



## LuvCicero

Eva, you are doing great! I think you will feel better after you have a court hearing. When you get there look around at the empty seats...and smile at the forum members that are there for you in spirit - and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Sheri

LuvCicero said:


> Eva, you are doing great! I think you will feel better after you have a court hearing. When you get there look around at the empty seats...and smile at the forum members that are there for you in spirit - and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you!


I like that, Dale! What a neat idea for Eva to think about us being with her!


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri said:


> I like that, Dale! What a neat idea for Eva to think about us being with her!


Yep...those are my hands on her back ~ pushing her and saying, "Go get him..go get him good!!"


----------



## ls-indy

Eva - I can't help but think of you everytime I'm exercising: My ipod playlist for exercise has Christina Aguilera singing "Fighter" on it. It SOOOO reminds me of you and your recent experiences. Do you know the song? You need to add it to YOUR exercise playlist because YOU are a FIGHTER!! :tea:

Her video is posted on U-Tube....

Christina Aguilera's "Fighter" lyrics:

[Spoken:]
After all that you put me through,
You think I'd despise you,
But in the end I wanna thank you,
'Cause you've made me that much stronger

Well I thought I knew you, thinkin' that you were true
Guess I, I couldn't trust called your bluff time is up
Cause I've had enough
You were there by my side, always down for the ride
But your joy ride just came down in flames cause your greed sold me out in shame

After all of the stealing and cheating you probably think that I hold resentment for you
But uh uh, oh no, you're wrong
Cause if it wasn't for all that you tried to do, I wouldn't know
Just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you
Cause it

[Chorus:]
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
It makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter
Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Never saw it coming, all of your backstabbing
Just so you could cash in on a good thing before I'd realize your game
I heard you're going round play, the victim now
But don't even begin feeling I'm the one to blame
Cause you dug your own grave
After all of the fights and the lies cause you're wanting to haunt me
But that wont work anymore, no more,
It's over
Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now and never back down
So I wanna say thank you
Cause it

[Chorus]

How could this man I thought I knew
Turn out to be unjust so cruel
Could only see the good in you
Pretend not to know the truth
You tried to hide your lies, disguise yourself
Through living in denial
But in the end you'll see
YOU-WONT-STOP-ME

I am a fighter and I
I ain't gonna stop
There is no turning back
I've had enough

[Chorus]

You thought i would forget
But I remembered
Cause i remembered
I remembered
You thought i would forget
I remembered
Cause i remembered
I remembered

[Chorus]


----------



## Sheri

Perfect words for Eva to work out by!


----------



## Lunastar

Great song and very fitting


----------



## marjrc

Wow. I'm teary eyed and yet LOL at the support and comments to Eva. There's nothing like a bunch of women telling things like it is and helping out a friend. 
Eva, you are inspiring to me and I know you will get through these tough times. ((hugs))


----------



## Eva

You guys *ROCK*!! :grouphug:
Thanks so much for all of the encouragement...it's really been keeping me going when it feels like I can't do this anymore. 
My sister and her 3 girls are coming today to spend the night and one of my friends and her three kids (2 girls and a baby boy) are spending the afternoon with us. They should be here anytime..that'll keep my mind off of tomarrow hopefully. 
I went for a long walk after I took Aiden to daycare and then to counceling...then to the library and grocery shopping. 
I'm supposed to be doing Worksource "stuff" but I need a day off and so i'm going to play catch up over the weekend. 
Court's at 9:30 tomarrow morning..


----------



## Sheri

You'll be in my thoughts! I won't be able to get back online for a day or two, but, be sure you send out an e-mail about it.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Eva, good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes!

Joyce


----------



## CacheHavs

Eva,
I have been following your threads for quite a while now even your last thread that you took down (which I think was a very good thing) and I haven't said anything until now, as I went through a lot of the same stuff with my ex and I can't say anymore than what everyone else has, But I did want to let you know how inspiring you have been even to me, as when I went through it, I didn't handle it as well and how I wish I had this group back then. But like everyone else I pushed through it and i feel that I am a much stronger and wiser person for it.
I also want to thank you and everyone else here for their continued love and support, and Eva for you allowing everyone to follow this I really feel that this could help some one out in the future, and to help know what to do and to stay strong. Eva you are doing so awesome
Good luck and you are continually in my prays. I hope that court will go well on your behalf.:hug:


----------



## maryam187

I love that Christina Aguilera song, strong song sang by a strong voice.

Eva, wishing you the best of luck tomorrow. You will be strong and probably crash this WE, but you have shown to be a strong person throughout these tough weeks. Stay strong during the process and break down LATER please. (((hugs)))


----------



## Miss Paige

Eva:

Just wanted to send you a ((()))) and like the others-look out at the seats in the room tomorrow and know you are surrounded with friends even though you can't see us. We are all thinking of you and sending you "fighter vibes".

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Mraymo

I'll keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. You're doing great. Hang in there. Glad your sister's there for you tonight.


----------



## pjewel

Eva,

I thought you said you didn't have to go tomorrow. Whether or not you do, we'll all be thinking of you and standing right behind you. I hope it goes smoothly and that you start to get some relief from all the nonsense. Stay strong.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Be strong and calm and show them how strong a woman you truly have become! We are here for you!


----------



## HavaBaloo

Good luck today Eva, be strong and remember that you have a whole bunch of forum friends thinking of you today! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

A friend said to me, "I'm prayin' you strong girl!" :hug:


----------



## marb42

Good luck today, Eva!!!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero

It's 8:40 and a little part of me is ready to head to court and get in my chair.


----------



## Sheri

Well, it's only going on 6 o'clock here, so it will be a few hours yet, (you'll be real early, ha!)...but I'll "see" you there, Dale, and everyone else supporting Eva in those empty chairs! 

Hang strong, Eva!


----------



## Amy R.

Sending good wishes for today, Eva. Here's what I'm hoping/expecting will happen to 
we-know-who: :brick:
Please include me in your PM update re today. thanks! & hugs!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Eva, I'm thinking of you today and wishing you well!


----------



## mybella

Sending my best wishes too! I wish someone could sneak in a web cam so we could all watch!

Good Luck!

Marie


----------



## HavaBaloo

Would love to have an update Eva, hoping and praying that everything went okay! Maybe you can add me to your list


----------



## Miss Paige

Just came in from work-pop on to see if we had heard anything from Eva-I know the court room was full today-red boa's everywhere letting Joe & all know how much support Eva had today.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Eva

I could feel all of the love and support in the courtroom with me this morning...all went pretty well..have to go back next friday though..*sigh*
If you'd like an update off list send me your e-mail or pm me and i'll try to get back to you


----------



## Amy R.

Glad to hear it went well!!! Team HF is there for you!!!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL Amy, you do have a great big group of cheerleaders here Eva. Friday will be even easier.


----------



## lcy_pt

Eva said:


> *I could feel all of the love and support in the courtroom with me this morning...*all went pretty well..have to go back next friday though..*sigh*
> If you'd like an update off list send me your e-mail or pm me and i'll try to get back to you


 :cheer2::grouphug:

and joe, ...:boink: :fish: :boink:


----------



## mintchip

lcy_pt said:


> :cheer2::grouphug:
> 
> and joe, ...:boink: :fish: :boink:


joe


----------



## Sam375

don't forget these....
:rant::fencing::hand::boom::attention::boxing::crazy:


----------



## Lunastar

I'll be thinking about you on Friday.


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> joe


Sally! :clap2:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Best one yet Sally, he deserves it!


----------



## Eva

Lol..Sally, that's awesome 
Aiden has a really bad case of croup, sinus infection and bronchitis this week and so I haven't had much time on the computer..He's feeling pretty miserable but his Dr. is hoping that it's bacterial and that an antibiotic (Zithromax)will knock it out. Aiden's also doing albuterol treatments every couple of hours to break up the congestion and the humidifier is cranked up full blast. We didn't sleep much last night and he's worse today...*sigh*
If the antibiotics don't work we'll try steroids and if that doesn't work we'll have to wait and see what they decide...possibly a hospital stay if it gets too bad but for now we're home cudddling on the sofa. 
Kenna's spending the night with Kenny (her Bio Dad) tonight and her cousin Aila is coming to stay with us over the weekend. 
Our friends own an organic farm and they are having a Strawberry festival on Saturday..I can't wait to see everyone and eat some shortcake..lol
They are going to have live music, a horse wagon ride and lots of fun activities and games for the kids. Should be a great time 
I"m not sure if Joe's still planning on having Aiden for the weekend..I'm kind of hoping not so that Aiden can rest and I can make sure that he gets all of him medicine..we'll see how he's feeling on friday. 
So yeah,that's been my week...I can't wait for the weekend..lol


----------



## Sam375

It stinks when they're sick, hopefuly he gets better soon. If he's not well I wouldn't send him with his father, do you have to? If he does go with him, does anyone smoke, that would be reason enough for him to skip an over nighter, maybe just during the day sunday. don't know what you have arranged.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Eva-Here's an evil little trick. Both of my boys have asthma and have been on and off Albuterol breathing treatments for years. Whenever they'd get sick I'd send a very long, VERY detailed email with instructions on their care to their dad. Guess what his reply would be? "Probably be better if he stayed with you this weekend." Worked every time!

I hope Aiden feels better, that's scary when they're so sick and have trouble breathing. This will sound silly but you can stick his head in the freezer if the breathing treatment is still a while off, the cold will help open the airways.

Have a great time this weekend!!!


----------



## Eva

Sam375 said:


> It stinks when they're sick, hopefuly he gets better soon. If he's not well I wouldn't send him with his father, do you have to? If he does go with him, does anyone smoke, that would be reason enough for him to skip an over nighter, maybe just during the day sunday. don't know what you have arranged.


I'll check w/ Paul tomarrow and see what our options are.
I'd rather he stay home if he's still sick but I'm not sure what the "rules" are about that.


----------



## Eva

Scooter's Family said:


> Eva-Here's an evil little trick. Both of my boys have asthma and have been on and off Albuterol breathing treatments for years. Whenever they'd get sick I'd send a very long, VERY detailed email with instructions on their care to their dad. Guess what his reply would be? "Probably be better if he stayed with you this weekend." Worked every time!
> 
> I hope Aiden feels better, that's scary when they're so sick and have trouble breathing. This will sound silly but you can stick his head in the freezer if the breathing treatment is still a while off, the cold will help open the airways.
> 
> Have a great time this weekend!!!


Great idea...I'll run it by him and see what he says..lol
I've actually stuck his head in the freezer before..lol and sat on the front porch in the snow and sat in a bathroom full of steam...anything to keep him breathing. 
We've had a couple of trips to the ER in the past with him but by the time we get there he's breathing fine...Croup is a big pain.
I have a humidifier set up in his room and it helps at least a little during the late night hours when his breathing is at its worst. 
I slept in his room most of the night last night because he kept doing that awful Strida wheezy thing...scary stuff but he's a tough kid and he'll pull through okay. It's just sad to see him struggle to breathe and hurt like he is.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I know what you mean. My youngest son started it at 4 days old! He had to sleep in his car seat and had breathing treatments every 3 hours for the first few months, needless to say, I was a zombie and I had a 2 year old and 4 year old at the time. 

I've made many runs to the ER too, every time is so scary. Hope you can both get some rest tonight. :hug:


----------



## gelbergirl

:tea:
thinking of you . . . .


----------



## Miss Paige

Eva:
Just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts-hang tough tomorrow and let us know how the court date went-remember look at the chairs and know we are all there for you. Big time "fighter vibes being sent your way".


----------



## Lunastar

OH Eva, Send the email concerning Aiden and what they need to do for him since he is sick. I'm betting they will cancel the weekend visit. Poor Aiden, he is such a trooper. I hope he is feeling better, at least well enough to go and enjoy the strawberry festival with you and the girls. 

Hang in there tomorrow.


----------



## Eva

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts..I can't wait to get tomarrow over with! My sister was supposed to go with me but she was called into work and so my mom will be with me tomarrow and Dad's watching the kids. 
I'll be keeping you all with me in spirit tomarrow and I'll send out an update as soon as I get a chance.
It may be later in the evening as I have a pretty full day tomarrow.


----------



## Eva

I'll just say that it went well :laugh: Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Brady's mom

Very glad to hear it Eva. I hope you have a great weekend as well!


----------



## marb42

Eva, I'm glad it went well! I hope Aiden feels better and gets to stay with you for some TLC this weekend.
Gina


----------



## Eva

marb42 said:


> Eva, I'm glad it went well! I hope Aiden feels better and gets to stay with you for some TLC this weekend.
> Gina


Sadly, he's with his daddy. 
Joe got a long list of "things that Aiden needs while he's with you" and restrictions that the Dr. placed on his activity but he still took him...bummer for me. I just hope that Joe actually gives him his meds..I don't want him to end up in the hospital.


----------



## Amy R.

I'm glad to hear it went well, Eva, and send good health wishes to Aiden. Try to relax, enjoy the strawberry festival & the weekend!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I think of you and keep coming back to this thread to see how you are doing. I am so glad you are hanging in there and staying strong. Very glad the court date went well. Stay positive! We are so proud of you!


----------



## Eva

The strawberry festival was great. 
They had a *free* buffet of mostly fresh farm grown organic ingerients...*Yummy* as well as shortcake and coolers full of drinks and iced tea sweetened with homegrown honey....I've missed hanging out at the farm!
The kids enjoyed dipping strawberries and cherries (and fingers) in the chocolate fountain. 
There were farm tours and a slideshow about the workings of a CSA but we skipped those to hang out with some friends..Kenna's Bio Dad (Kenny) and his girlfriend Zonia came to the festival as well and we all had a great time. 
Tonight we're going to a Drive In to watch a double feature ( "Up" and "Land of the Lost") and tomarrow we're going to the Pacific Northwest Mushroom festival...I'm keeping us busy this weekend huh? lol :laugh:
The great thing is that these are all things that Joe never would've wanted to do and if I had gone when we were together I would have spent the entire time feeling guilty...freedom is feeling pretty good 
My cousin called and has a 9 man tent that she's giving us..I still need to round up a camp stove and another couple of sleeping bags but we're almost set up for a nice long camping trip. 
It's been a good couple of days


----------



## Alexa

Great to hear you had lots of fun!

You should come up to Vashon Island one of these summer weekends or a camping trip....it's my favorite relax place around here and it has a cool flavor all of it's own.

We haven't stayed here before, but it looks so cool with all the teepees and covered wagons and stuff....

http://www.vashonhostel.com



Eva said:


> The strawberry festival was great.
> They had a *free* buffet of mostly fresh farm grown organic ingerients...*Yummy* as well as shortcake and coolers full of drinks and iced tea sweetened with homegrown honey....I've missed hanging out at the farm!
> The kids enjoyed dipping strawberries and cherries (and fingers) in the chocolate fountain.
> There were farm tours and a slideshow about the workings of a CSA but we skipped those to hang out with some friends..Kenna's Bio Dad (Kenny) and his girlfriend Zonia came to the festival as well and we all had a great time.
> Tonight we're going to a Drive In to watch a double feature ( "Up" and "Land of the Lost") and tomarrow we're going to the Pacific Northwest Mushroom festival...I'm keeping us busy this weekend huh? lol :laugh:
> The great thing is that these are all things that Joe never would've wanted to do and if I had gone when we were together I would have spent the entire time feeling guilty...freedom is feeling pretty good
> My cousin called and has a 9 man tent that she's giving us..I still need to round up a camp stove and another couple of sleeping bags but we're almost set up for a nice long camping trip.
> It's been a good couple of days


----------



## Redorr

Eva - it sounds like you are doing great. I am jealous of the strawberry festival. There is NOTHING that can compare with Washington strawberries. They are just sweeter and more delicate and delicious than anything I have ever eaten from California. Yummy. 

Every day is an adventure. Enjoy them!


----------



## marjrc

How is Aiden feeling, Eva?

Glad you are having fun over the weekend. It does a body and soul good.


----------



## Eva

Joe says that Aiden's doing better...still coughing but more active 
He should be home around 4...It'll be nice to have him back and ya' know...I don't think that I'll be sending him to daycare for awhile...ahhhh Summer fun with the kiddos  I'm glad that they won't have to be in childcare this summer and can have fun with me instead. 
The movies last night were a blast but the Drive In is about an hour from our house (closest one)and so we didn't get home until 2:30 AM...I'm beat! It was Kenna and Aila's first time at a drive in and they really enjoyed it.
I think that it is worth the drive to make some new family memories and next time I'm going to bring Todd too


----------



## Lunastar

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. I'm glad Kenna got to spend the day with her bio dad too. It must be so nice for her that you are friends. Wow I didn't know drive-ins still existed. LOL I hope Aiden is truely feeling better when he gets home. Let us know.


----------

